# BBBe calm he is back



## Bada Bing Brewery (1/11/13)

Considering the massive groundswell of posters and admin asking for my return I have decided to grace this forum once again with my insight and skill (not one of you wankers even cared that I was gone).
I have no idea about brewing ....... 
I have set my limit at 1000 posts.
Piss taking begins now.
Bring it.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## djar007 (1/11/13)

Welcome back. As per the rest of the world. We are being invaded by spyware.


----------



## jyo (1/11/13)

Mate! I was seriously wondering about your lack of posting just the other day. I began to think you had eloped with an eel, a bag of forks and a sack of horny goat weed (Bizier in tow).

Good to have you back.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/11/13)

You went somewhere?


----------



## bum (1/11/13)

Throw away the instructions on the tin, ignore your airlock and RDWAHAHB.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (1/11/13)

Ahhh yes, **** you Jyo
Djar007 - paranoid ??? stop the gunja it will help.
BDD - you must be a public servant with your observational skills.
Are we allowed to say that, politically correct ??
Oh say can you see, by the dawn's early light 
BBB


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (1/11/13)

bum said:


> Throw away the instructions on the tin, ignore your airlock and RDWAHAHB.
> 
> Welcome aboard!


If only you had a 1966 Thunderbird convertible, we could fly off the cliff together ...
I'm Thelma - she is much hotter.
BBB


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/11/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> BDD - you must be a public servant with your observational skills.


No, I just filter out the shit.


----------



## kevo (2/11/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> I have set my limit at 1000 posts.


I recall your limit being 666!!

All that anticipation of a final 666th post wasted.


----------



## Camo6 (2/11/13)

Welcome back BBB. You've got some likes to catch up on. To be honest JYO hasn't been that funny since you left. I don't think you realise the effect your absence had on everyone. Men are such pigs.


----------



## MastersBrewery (2/11/13)

Camo6 said:


> Welcome back BBB. You've got some likes to catch up on. To be honest JYO hasn't been that funny since you left. I don't think you realise the effect your absence had on everyone. Men are such pigs.


This kind of honesty I'm damn sure isn't warranted on a brewing forum....


----------



## Camo6 (2/11/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Considering the massive groundswell of posters and admin asking for my return I have decided to grace this forum once again with my insight and skill (not one of you wankers even cared that I was gone).
> I have no idea about brewing .......
> I have set my limit at 1000 posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## jyo (2/11/13)

Camo6 said:


> To be honest JYO hasn't been that funny since you left. I don't think you realise the effect your absence had on everyone.


I know, brother. There really has been a comedic hole in the boards lately. Kind of like one of those festering pit toilets at a camp site. Onwards and upwards from here!


And, Camo- please don't write my name in capitals. I don't deserve it.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (2/11/13)

kevo said:


> I recall your limit being 666!!
> 
> All that anticipation of a final 666th post wasted.


Yes I know - what a pathetic 666th post. You have every right to be devo kevo.....
According to sources close to me - I was pissed. There is video which is usually a bad sign....
From now on only capitals for you JYO.
BBB


----------



## Camo6 (2/11/13)




----------



## jyo (2/11/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc5OyXmHD0w


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/11/13)

Holy shit, I have just found the new toilet area, preparing for defecation.
JYO :lol:


----------



## krausenhaus (2/11/13)

You know there's a WA case swap thread happening that could do with some more gay innuendo, right?


----------



## Bizier (3/11/13)

I have a cabbage moth larvae outbreak in my garden.


----------



## bruce86 (3/11/13)

Does this mean you are going to come catch up with the gero brewers today or just hide away online? I managed to bring back a cascade filled dark ale if that helps sway you.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (3/11/13)

I'm more interested in the cabbage moth larvae outbreak .... tell me more - pics??
BBB


----------



## Bizier (3/11/13)

They are green caterpillars which decided to make a bitch of my precious tomatoes and an osteospermum which I care far less about. I am thinking of going aquaponic, which would make these things highly useful one day, but not today. They are annoyingly well camouflaged little fuckers. I found a few curled leaves with egg sacs which are different to images of those from cabbage moth, so my ID might be wrong, or I might have multiple problems.

I reckon I'm going to say "screw the Geneva Convention" and orchestrate mass genocide with Dipel.

I'm off to Bunnings for some bio-warfare preparation.


----------



## jyo (3/11/13)

These green 'pillars you speak of are currently making love to my tomato plants too.

Problem is my little girl has a thing for bugs at the moment and has started collecting them, feeding them and waiting until they cocoon.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (3/11/13)

I'll hijack my own thread back to me people.
JYO - it starts with bugs then she turns 14, omg bro strap yourself in. Thank christ I had boys. 
I'm off later to get untidy at Drews Brews house, free beer (not award winning) but hey ...
BBB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/11/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> I'll hijack my own thread back to me people.
> JYO - it starts with bugs then she turns 14, omg bro strap yourself in. Thank christ I had boys.
> I'm off later to get untidy at Drews Brews house, free beer (not award winning) but hey ...
> BBB


Tap him on the shoulder for me.
Nev


----------



## jyo (3/11/13)

We have a 21 year old and she was completely hassle-free. I just hope this little one will be the same!

Anyway, yesterday I topped up the tomatoes and capsicums with some mixed manure so boom time is upon us.


What was this thread about anyway? Probably nothing important.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (3/11/13)

My apologies for being so disrespectful JYO - I didn't know you were such an old wanker - apologies.
This thread is about me - get on topic.
BBB

Nev - i'll pinch his arse - he'll think it's you.


----------



## Bizier (3/11/13)

No, the thread is about caterpillars.

I went Mavrik on their arses.


----------



## bruce86 (3/11/13)

I can see the resemblance with BBB.


----------



## jyo (3/11/13)

Bizier said:


> No, the thread is about caterpillars.


Yes, it always has been.


----------



## Cocko (3/11/13)

Caterpillars are funny.

Eat a bowl full BBB.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (3/11/13)

They are funny!
Here is one the doomed feckers my little one has 'adopted'. RIP 'wormy'.


----------



## jyo (3/11/13)

I had some beer today and there was this watery stuff on my perlicks:


----------



## Camo6 (3/11/13)

jyo said:


> I had some beer today and there was this watery stuff on my perlicks:


Now that's classic JYO humour. Gold! Love it. Seriously BBB, what do you bring to this forum?

Back on topic, those little feckers raped my broccoli last year. Anyone have a non toxic garlic based recipe to repel these pests?


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (3/11/13)

JYO - That's botulism for sure, you no chilled and now you're fucked.
Bruce - I was trying to be nice critiquing your shit beer but now I feel dirty for lying.......
Caterpillar - man don't get me started. I have 2, 3208TA 375 hp babies - I love and nurture them
If it's not a cat, it's a dog.
Here endeth the lesson
BBB


----------



## Bizier (3/11/13)

We just replaced our dead dog, but not with a cat, I couldn't really fit an average sized cat in the carport. The dog can dig anyway. If I decide to get buried water tanks or anything tanks, I will just train the dog. I am unsure how many hours the dog is rated for though.


----------



## bum (3/11/13)

Do you have a ticket for it anyway?


----------



## Bizier (3/11/13)

I get a ticket every time I stop my car. I am willing to share with my dog.


----------



## spog (4/11/13)

Welcome back to the forum caterpillar. .cheers..spog...


----------



## punkin (4/11/13)

Derriss Dust. Ash works OK too.


----------

